
Your papers please: TSA bans ID-less flight  - newman314
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13739_3-9962760-46.html
======
techsupporter
This article is from 2008...?

------
pwg
From the article:

>TSA's new rules only protect us from a non-existent breed of terrorists who
are unable to lie.

The rules, as described by the article, instead protect the "secure" area of
the airport from those who wish to assert their right to fly without
presenting ID.

------
mark_l_watson
A little off topic, but I like to also have my passport in a hidden pocket in
my travel jacket just in case my wallet with drivers license is stolen while
travelling.

We just flew across the country to see family.

Had to put up with 2 TSA groping sessions.

Also, one more little rant: I hate it that TSA tries to pass itself off as a
part of government or as a proper police agency. No, they are a for profit
corporation. I add the suffix "corporation" whenever I use "TSA" in
conversation to hammer in that point.

------
newman314
This was submitted while reading another more current article about the TSA
testing out new ID system.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3878142>

------
cleverjake
this is 4 years old, and has been this way for quite a while

